# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Të tjerë duam,të tjerë na duan,me te tjerë përfundojmë!

## shoku_tanku

Cudi e madhe me keto ndjenjat tona"...Jemi nje lemsh i vertete!Ashtu si ne c'do fushe te jetes, edhe ne dashuri,sidomos ne dashuri",idealja eshte thjesht dhe vetem nje enderr! Duam me gjithe zemer dike, por ai nuk di se c'fare te beje me dashurine tone....Na do me gjithe zemer dikush por ne nuk dime se c'fare te bejme me dashurine e tij!E duam, por nuk na do....Na do, por nuk e duam!
Ne pamundesi per tu lidhur me ate qe duam dhe teper krenare per tu lidhur me
ate qe na do,perfundojme me nje te trete qe as e duam dhe as na do!
Perse ndodh nje gje e tille?!Mos valle eshte ironi e fatit?!...Ironi e fatit, apo ironi e mendesise sone?Nuk e di,por ne na pelqen ta quajme "ironi fati"!A ka nje zgjidhje per kete fenomen?!Ne kerkojme gjithmone idealen per veten tone duke harruar qe edhe ne vete, nuk jemi te tille...!Ne kete menyre, i shperdorojme ndjenjat tona duke kerkuar te arrijme te paarritshmen,por a egziston nje njeri qe di te administroje ndjenjat e tij ne menyre praktike",pra te marre nga jeta ate qe ajo i ofron, pra qe mund te marre,dhe te jete plotesisht i kenaqur nga kjo?!  Kete dua ta diskutoj me ju.

Mirepres mendimin e gjitheseicilit prej jush,te nderuar forumiste...

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Jeta eshte e kriuar sinxhir plako.

Historikisht keto fenomene kan ndodhur dhe do te ndodhin,ashtu sic ndodh me ty,ashtu ndodh dhe me ate..

Ndoshta eshte kjo jeta jon,jan pikerisht kero rregulla ne "ndjenjat e njeriut"

Ironi fati?!! Jo se besoje te jet ironi fati per vete faktit se eshte dicka qe ndodh me te gjithe dhe jo vetem ke 1,2 apo 10 persona.

Une te siguroje me plot bindje se kjo gje do jete krejte ndryshe,por..ne nje tjeter jet ama 

PershendeTje !!*

----------


## shoku_tanku

Kete besoj edhe une,ne nje tjeter jete ndoshta" :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alnosa

fati nuk eshte ironik po eshte qenia njerezore egoiste dhe ironike ......

----------


## FierAkja143

ah ca te them, mund te ket shume njerez qe na duan, dhe ai nje qe duam ne nuk na i var.  Pse "e duam" aq shume ne ate nje?  sepse nuk na jep rendesi pra.  Futet egoja ne mes.  :shkelje syri: 

Po te jemi te sinqert me ndjenjat ska pse mos te perfundojm me nje njeri qe na do aq sa e duam dhe ne.  Pastaj qe do ket shume njerez te tjer qe do na duan ajo eshte gje normale po nuk u a bejm dot qejfin te gjithve  :buzeqeshje: 

uroj te jeni te gjith me shume fat ne dashuri sepse ska gje me te bukur sesa te doj njeriu qe do.

gjith te mirat.

----------


## Baptist

*Te tjera duam,te tjera na duan,me te tjera perfundojme!* 


Tanku, qeshtja eshte se njeriu fiton aq sa meriton. 
Breznite e sotme nuk meritojne me shume. Nuk kan respekt ndaj dashurise andaj as nuk mund ta kene. S'kan respekt ndaj vetes.

Dy njerez mund edhe te duhen por jo te perfundojne se bashku, sepse nencmojne dashurine aq sa nuk jane ne gjendje te bejne asgje per te.  Dashuria sot realisht nuk ekziston as neper filma se jo me realizimi i saj ne jeten reale.

Andaj nuk e kuptoj perse ankohen gjindja. 
Ndodhe qe njeriu fton per mysafir personin qe e do ne martesen e vet me dike tjeter! Pastaj ankohen se nuk jan te lumtur? Se nuk ndihen te permbushur, se nuk kan energji te mjaftuar per jete...

----------


## MICHI

kshu eshte kjo pune cdo gje eshte relative, edhe duhet ta marrim sic na vjen. Por mos doni askend shum se sja vle ne fund.

----------


## YaSmiN

Njeriu merr ate qe meriton edhe ne dashuri.Thjesht duhet te mesohemi me ralitetin edhe mos te enderrojme romanca te parealizuara.Princi me kal nuk ekziston per mua.

----------


## YaSmiN

Njeriu merr ate qe meriton edhe ne dashuri.Thjesht duhet te mesohemi me realitetin edhe mos te enderrojme romanca te parealizuara.Princi me kal nuk ekziston per mua.

----------


## Bledari

*Te tjera duam,te tjera na duan,me te tjera perfundojme!*
E URREJ KETE SHPREHJE E URREJ ME SHPIRT, PASI ESHTE NJE SHPREHJE QE TE VRET SHUM NE SHPIRT.

----------


## ani-d

> *Te tjera duam,te tjera na duan,me te tjera perfundojme!*
> E URREJ KETE SHPREHJE E URREJ ME SHPIRT, PASI ESHTE NJE SHPREHJE QE TE VRET SHUM NE SHPIRT.


normalisht qe te vret dhe na vret, sepse eshte sh e vertet si shprehje.....

 fatkeqesisht, e vertet dhe e hidhur njekohesisht........

----------


## bebushja

> Cudi e madhe me keto ndjenjat tona"...Jemi nje lemsh i vertete!Ashtu si ne c'do fushe te jetes, edhe ne dashuri,sidomos ne dashuri",idealja eshte thjesht dhe vetem nje enderr! Duam me gjithe zemer dike, por ai nuk di se c'fare te beje me dashurine tone....Na do me gjithe zemer dikush por ne nuk dime se c'fare te bejme me dashurine e tij!E duam, por nuk na do....Na do, por nuk e duam!
> Ne pamundesi per tu lidhur me ate qe duam dhe teper krenare per tu lidhur me
> ate qe na do,perfundojme me nje te trete qe as e duam dhe as na do!
> Perse ndodh nje gje e tille?!Mos valle eshte ironi e fatit?!...Ironi e fatit, apo ironi e mendesise sone?Nuk e di,por ne na pelqen ta quajme "ironi fati"!A ka nje zgjidhje per kete fenomen?!Ne kerkojme gjithmone idealen per veten tone duke harruar qe edhe ne vete, nuk jemi te tille...!Ne kete menyre, i shperdorojme ndjenjat tona duke kerkuar te arrijme te paarritshmen,por a egziston nje njeri qe di te administroje ndjenjat e tij ne menyre praktike",pra te marre nga jeta ate qe ajo i ofron, pra qe mund te marre,dhe te jete plotesisht i kenaqur nga kjo?!  Kete dua ta diskutoj me ju.
> 
> Mirepres mendimin e gjitheseicilit prej jush,te nderuar forumiste...


Ndoshta shpesh na pelqen te perdoret kjo shpreje"te tjere duam, te tjere na duan,e me te tjere perfundojm"por,,, pyesim njehere veten,kur arijm ne kete perdorim te kesaj shpreje????????kure zgjenjehemi?/kure s,arijme dote atije ku duam?kure nuk kemi ate qe duam?
DASHURIA nuk jetohet ,mbahet,duhet, nga shprejtet
Kjo shpreje perdoret zakonisht kure nuk plotesohet kjo DASHURI
Nese ndjenja ndermjet 2 personave eshte e njejte ,kjo shpreje nuk vlen.
Kjo shpreje perdoret kur dashuria eshte nga njera pale(njeri do).
te pershendes shoku tanku :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DiGiTeX

Kjo qe ke shkuar me larte eshte vetem permbledhja e jetes adoleshences!

----------


## ajzberg

E mer shoku Tanku po keshtu e ka jeta nganjehere e peson si dhelpra me rushin ,
heren tjeter nuk shikon traun por mundohesh per qimen ,pastaj kur s ke pulen ha sorren etj etj na shkoi jeta beqar .
Megjithate uf e buf bejne te gjith

----------


## DI_ANA

> Cudi e madhe me keto ndjenjat tona"...Jemi nje lemsh i vertete!Ashtu si ne c'do fushe te jetes, edhe ne dashuri,sidomos ne dashuri",idealja eshte thjesht dhe vetem nje enderr! Duam me gjithe zemer dike, por ai nuk di se c'fare te beje me dashurine tone....Na do me gjithe zemer dikush por ne nuk dime se c'fare te bejme me dashurine e tij!E duam, por nuk na do....Na do, por nuk e duam!
> Ne pamundesi per tu lidhur me ate qe duam dhe teper krenare per tu lidhur me
> ate qe na do,perfundojme me nje te trete qe as e duam dhe as na do!
> Perse ndodh nje gje e tille?!Mos valle eshte ironi e fatit?!...Ironi e fatit, apo ironi e mendesise sone?Nuk e di,por ne na pelqen ta quajme "ironi fati"!A ka nje zgjidhje per kete fenomen?!Ne kerkojme gjithmone idealen per veten tone duke harruar qe edhe ne vete, nuk jemi te tille...!Ne kete menyre, i shperdorojme ndjenjat tona duke kerkuar te arrijme te paarritshmen,por a egziston nje njeri qe di te administroje ndjenjat e tij ne menyre praktike",pra te marre nga jeta ate qe ajo i ofron, pra qe mund te marre,dhe te jete plotesisht i kenaqur nga kjo?!  Kete dua ta diskutoj me ju.
> 
> Mirepres mendimin e gjitheseicilit prej jush,te nderuar forumiste...



Pergezime per temen


E kam degjuar shpesh kete shprehje dhe nga shume njerez dhe me duket se ke hapur nje teme shume domethenese,por fatkeqesisht kjo ekziston dhe ne nuk bejme dot asgje perpara ketij fakti.
Me vone ndihemi fajtore per ate qe deshem dhe qe na deshi ,mirepo cdo gje e ka nje fund.
Faktet jane fakte,,dashuri te vertete dhe te perjetshme nuk ka,dhe aq me teper ne ditet e sotme ku shumica e njerezve dashurine e kane kthyer ne biznes.
Per mua ky eshte nje mallkim per te gjithe ne.


respekte

----------


## alnosa

> Ndoshta shpesh na pelqen te perdoret kjo shpreje"te tjere duam, te tjere na duan,e me te tjere perfundojm"por,,, pyesim njehere veten,kur arijm ne kete perdorim te kesaj shpreje????????kure zgjenjehemi?/kure s,arijme dote atije ku duam?kure nuk kemi ate qe duam?
> DASHURIA nuk jetohet ,mbahet,duhet, nga shprejtet
> Kjo shpreje perdoret zakonisht kure nuk plotesohet kjo DASHURI
> Nese ndjenja ndermjet 2 personave eshte e njejte ,kjo shpreje nuk vlen.
> Kjo shpreje perdoret kur dashuria eshte nga njera pale(njeri do).
> te pershendes shoku tanku



me pelqeu kjo qe ke shkruajtur !!

kurr nuk kemi ate qe duam ......dhe eshte e vertet se kjo thenie eshte per njerin person ate qe dashuron ,e ke thene te drejte !!!

kalofash mire .. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Baptist

Nuk kam ndonje koment me te mire se Baptisti per kete teme. Me qe ra llafi, titulli temes eshte nje shprehje e Getes. Kush me mire se ai mund ta dinte?

----------


## Blue_sky

E keni pyetur veten ndonjehere se pse pikerisht ato qe "s'jua varin" ju terheqin me teper?Ndoshta natyra njerezore preferon sfidat,gjerat qe jane te veshtira per t'u arritur...ndoshta i njejti njeri po te jua varte qe nga fillimi s'do ju pelqente.Pra,i bie qe ta kemi fajin ne vete dhe jo te tjeret.

----------


## Bledari

Nuk doja te shkruaja me ne kete teme por po shoh qe po shkruani nje mal me budalliqe, nuk arrini ta kuptoni qe kto gjera ndodhin sepse jane njerezit te pa shpirt qe nuk arrijne ta kuptojne ndjenjen e dashurise dhe vetem tallem me ndjenjat e tyre, por ja fusni kodra mas bregut.

----------


## Blue_sky

> nuk arrini ta kuptoni qe kto gjera ndodhin sepse jane njerezit te pa shpirt qe nuk arrijne ta kuptojne ndjenjen e dashurise


Kerkon dashuri apo meshire ti?

Ajo qe sapo pershkrove eshte meshire!E nese kerkon dashuri atehere dashuria s'ndizet me buton,mund ta ndjesh ti por s'mund ta ndjeje ajo tjetja,kjo do thote qe u tall me ty?Jo!

----------

